# Buy & Build Guide for Rohloff Hub?



## mikesusangray (Nov 29, 2007)

Hey guys!

I've built up more than 10 mtbs in the past, but they were always shimano bikes, and it's also been 4 or 5 years since I got out of the wrench game. When my 17-year-old daughter got the chance of a lifetime to work with a local framebuilder and weld her very own custom frame - I recommended she build a Rohloff compatible frame, which they did. Sweet frame, proud papa.

Only ... ummm ... I'm kind of stuck. I realize that I don't know how to do a Rohloff build! From the looks of it, people don't seem to do this too often. I don't even know what to buy. I thought I would just pick up a build kit on ebay, just like I would with, say, with an XT build. But I'm not finding much, and I'm a little lost.

Can someone give me a link to a build log - or mention where you guys got your kits?


----------



## manensky (Aug 22, 2011)

To know, what to buy, use Rohloff's speedhub finder: Speedhub finder: www.rohloff.de
Before Speedhub purchase it is good to decide what kind of drop-out's you wan't to use with speedhub. Then decide, do you wan't to use QR-axle or bolts (better for horisontal dropouts). After that, do you wan't disc brake version or not. If not, then you need to decide do you want to have internal gearmech or external. These provide a good starting point


----------



## ladljon (Nov 30, 2011)

Call CycleMonkey....they will help you....my LBS did my builds, but got the kits from Cycle Monkey.


----------

